# Help Windows 8 Unmountable Boot Volume



## vXBluewolFXv (May 28, 2014)

Ok ive had this problem with my computer for a month and 2 weeks now were when I launch it, it loads up and just about before it loads up windows it blue screens saying *UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME* so then it restarts and it does that in a loop and I cant get on my computer. It started when my computer crashed (I tried playing a game on max graphics :facepalm then when it started it up it did as said up there ^.

*HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you can try this method to see if you can fix the issue How to Recover Windows 8 When it Fails to Boot


----------



## vXBluewolFXv (May 28, 2014)

ok thanks joeten


----------

